# Limping, Diagnosis & treatment plan



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just reading Castlemaids thread about Keeta and her limping woes and thought I would share what I am going through with Nadia. 

When I adopted Nadia a few years ago she had a mild limp that went away after a bit so I chalked it up to Pano. She has limped off and on but only a little bit and then it went away. I also noticed over the three years I have had her that when she is playing hard-fetching toys, running hard with Z, she sometimes stumbles or trips and rolls as she falls. Still nothing overly concerning in my book.

Now I wish I had paid closer attention and taken action back then.

Recently Nadia started limping pretty bad. I had been taking them to a field where they could run off leash and Nadia does run hard. She is extremely high energy-definitely not even remotely close to couch potato material. 

So when she started limping I rested her. Made them go out individually for potty trips, and kept her indoors a lot where she lays around on soft dog beds. But the limping continued. I had gotten their nails clipped right after I had noticed she had a bunny hop going on in her back end, so had the groomer take a close look at her nails and she did have one nail that was split at the quick. Vet said it was an old injury and would grow out and be fine. That same day I had the dogs weighed and Nadia was 84lbs.

So when the limp seemed to get worse over the following week I knew it was something that needed further investigating. Took her in for x rays. By this time I had determined she was favoring her left front leg. Let the vet talk me into x rays of her hips as well as that leg. She was not sedated. Her hips don't look the best but a good deal of that is due to bad positioning, due to no sedation. Her leg, on the other hand shows "hardening of the bone" in her left elbow. 

So she was put on a week of Rimadyl, more rest and of course Glucosamine. 

The rimadyl is gone as of last night. She is a little better. Restless as can be, stir crazy. Still going out to potty alone to prevent them from running hard. Her limp is better but not gone. 

I am now in the process of developing a plan for her that includes easy exercise, like walks alone where she does not pull so hard, and herbal treatments. I am looking into herbal anti inflammatories that will help her and other ways to help her in the change in pace. 

My vet is not able to make copies of the x rays so I went back and took pictures with my phone. The exam table was in my way making some angles off. The pics below show the bad elbow-the pics where there is a glare. Then I got a good pic of her good elbow to compare, and one of her hips. Really wish they had gotten better hip x rays but oh well. Not like I am sending them in to OFA. 

This is her Right Elbow-the good one









Left Elbow shows hardening of the bone
















Hips









One of the things I am concerned about is that if she continues to limp really bad, it could eventually effect her hips more and her back/spine. Therefore, light to moderate exercise and treatment for the inflammation as needed. I am also giving Melatonin to clam her down more to ease her into the role of couch potato ( not complete couch potato but more than she is inclined to be)

After getting the pictures, I had more questions for the vet so had a discussion with her by phone. One of my questions was how is it that the bone itself could be inflamed. That is when she described it as hardening of the bone. She also called it Sclerosis, which has been explained to me on the 'other' forum a bit. I can understand the muscles and tendons being inflamed, but the bone didn't make sense. 

As for treatments for inflammation, I thought about licorice root, but that has to be used with extreme caution and makes me feel uncomfortable. So now I am looking at other herbal anti inflammatories.

I have fed raw for the last two years but recently had to stop as my financial situation has changed. They were getting about 3/4 raw in the morning and then at night a cup of kibble. When I quit feeding raw, I went to two cups kibble in the morning and one at night. At 84 lbs I think the weight is too much on her elbow too, so now I have deceased the kibble to one cup morning and night. 

Nadia will not be jumping into the bed of the truck any more, will not be Dock Diving any more, will not be tugging hard any more. Anything I can do to reduce the stress o her elbow. To transport her, I am getting my minivan back very soon and will use that for the dogs, and sell my truck. 

Sorry this is so long but wanted to include some Hx and current details and plans to help my girl. Hope some of this might help others, and of course any input is always welcome. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Geez, I know I wrote a book, but 24 views and not one comment


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok this is comming from a personal background of mainly human biology.
The calcium part of bones cannot become inflammed, but everything else such as bone marrow and the linings of the bone can can become inflammed. Inflammation is just a defensive reaction to a stimulus such as a virus, bacteria..anything foreign tbh.
BUT I know for a fact for humans, inflammation of the bone HURTS! Like mad!
The rymadil is a non-steroidal antinflammatory and just stops the body from reacting to the stimuli thats causing this for example a bacterial cell.
EDIT- Inflammation can also be caused by poor blood flow since toxins produced are not carried away to the liver or lungs, causing tissue to die and thus becoming a stimuli for inflmmatory reaction.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

check in your area for pet therapy rehab.
swimming would be her best bet, least joint impacting exercise.

i just started biz on boswellia, as he has arthritis in his elbow, and it makes doing anything difficult, even going out to go potty hurts.
he's doing better on meloxicam, and i'm going to give him some tramadol for the pain.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you both for your input! 

Bismark-I was reading up on boswellia earlier today. I might try that on her and see how she does. 

Amrit-Thank you very much for explaining that to me. I was having a really hard time understanding how the bone could be inflamed. The way you explained it makes so much more sense fr me and truly is helpful in deciding how to proceed. I couldn't get it broken down like from my vet, so many many thanks to you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I honestly don't know much about this, so it's not like elbow dyslpasia where a surgery might help? I guess I don't understand what the 'cause' of the inflamation is from

I guess I'm getting that this sclerosis is something that can just 'happen'? 

Sounds painful, I use melatonin for myself and aussie (noise phobia) and it does take the edge off. Not sure what you could use otherwise as in natural, but I"m betting LisaT may have some good suggestions


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry your going through this I don't know anything about this, I can't help you or advise you in any way. Just know I hope your pup will improve:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feel for you and Nadia. Kacie has an enlarged elbow from an injury that was never addressed before I adopted her, and there is little I can do with her...I keep her weight managed and let her self regulate her exercise, but no agility or even long hikes for her, she starts limping. And you are right, it will probably take its toll on the rest of the body over time.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope things get better for your pup. I don't know much about x rays of bones etc  I used to sell a combination of glucosamine and chondroitin to patients with arthritis when I worked at an herbal remedy store (for people)...maybe since you are looking for a natural remedy you can look into this combo...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My first question is

1) what caused the "hardening of the bone"? A quick google search shows many causes.

Before you can know how to help treat it, I would think you need to know the cause.

Is it an old injury? Is it disease?

Have you thought about laser therapy for pain and inflammation? If this is chronic, that would be my first choice over drug therapy. I would get her swimming. You are close to the water, right? Keep her muscles in shape with swimming. Low impact. There are braces you can buy to help support her leg. My one vet was telling me about it for Jax's knee.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Aww thank you all for coming and showing support!!

Jane- I saw your post on the other board too about Kacie's elbow. I want Nadia to self regulate but she won't/ She is too hyper and really I don't think she knows how to slow down and be cautious.

Jax08- Those are great questions. Sadly I don't have the answers other than she plays hard, runs hard, and add to that the impact of jumping in and out of the truck and bouncing like a fool in the kennel. I 'think' this was all something that was going on prior to adopting her, but back then at 16mo I foolishly blew it off as Pano. 

The best explanation was from Amrit above for me. Now all I can do is try to manage the situation and maintain low impact on her joints, give good supplements, etc


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Good luck with her! I don't have any insight either, but I'll be thinking about you guys!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Revisiting this thread to make a progress report:

Since first finding out Nadia has sclerosis of the bone, and after much research I found Tumeric/Bromelain have awesome anti inflammatory properties. I found them at the supplement store and they are already mixed together. 

I started Nadia on them right away, giving a loading dose of two caps twice a day every day, and now two a day. She has not limped since. She also self regulates better. She still runs when off leash at our park but will go lay down in the shade when she is tired or it is sore. She has lost a few pounds too so I am sure that helps. 

She is able to do Dock Diving with no problem. No limping afterwards. Once in awhile I can see as she walks that her elbow seems to function slightly different, but it would not be noticeable to someone that wasn't looking for it. 

Overall, she is doing well on my choice of supplements, which I might add, no one has tried before on their dog, to my knowledge.


----------

